# Candlestick charts



## wat17 (11 July 2010)

Hi,

I am new to forex trading and currently working through the Baby Pips course to get a bit of an understanding. I just did the section on Candlestciks. 

Might sound like an amateur question but where can I find these candlestick charts? I am using Ig Markets.

Also does anyone know of a online questionnaire which tests my ability to pick changes in candlestick charts. Thought I would ask, if I can't find anything will just use previous charts and for my own questionnaire.

Cheers


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (11 July 2010)

If you get an old copy of Metastock and run it on an XP, there are some good if simplistic explanations of Candlesticks. 

You could use this to check your guesses.

When I say an old copy, the newer editions don't allow use on multiple computers, without a license., and if you use an older version on vista or W7 , the help sections is inaccessible.

Try ebay

Also just google.

gg


----------



## pixel (11 July 2010)

wat17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to forex trading and currently working through the Baby Pips course to get a bit of an understanding. I just did the section on Candlestciks.
> 
> ...




Not sure about questionnaires, but FWIW, I have bookmarked Leavitt Brothers for a quick reference every time I want to refresh my memory on a particular pattern: Bullish Candle Setups.
Of course there's also a Bearish one, as well as other sections on chart patterns that are quite useful. *Great Educational site IMHO!*

I'm not familiar with the charting software IG Markets are offering; would've thought that every modern package these days has candlesticks in its repertoire. For a freebie, you may check out Incredible Charts, which also has an extensive and well-written Educational section.


----------



## skc (12 July 2010)

wat17 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am new to forex trading and currently working through the Baby Pips course to get a bit of an understanding. I just did the section on Candlestciks.
> 
> ...




With IG you can change the chart type by clicking the little Spanner icon (in advance charts) or hit setting and change the style to Candle sticks.


----------



## wat17 (13 July 2010)

pixel said:


> I have bookmarked Leavitt Brothers for a quick reference every time I want to refresh my memory on a particular pattern:




Seems like a good site. Bookmarked that one cheers.



skc said:


> With IG you can change the chart type by clicking the little Spanner icon (in advance charts) or hit setting and change the style to Candle sticks.




Now worked out how to do it with IG. At first I had to enable Advance Charts. Since I am learning and not trading it would cost $60 a month I think. So will just keep opening up demo accounts so I can use the charts.



Incredible charts seems good to use. Is this one of the better ones going around?


----------



## Robshan (16 July 2010)

Pretty much all brokers with the MT4 platform will have an option for candle charts.

I have some information on my blog covering some basics etc. and patterns that I look for, but forex4noobs and Nial Fuller will also help with learning how to trade off candles.


----------

